# Naruto Empires RPG roleplay thread.



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay.To start off you can only choose out of two groups.There are ten characters in each group.You cannot kill of team members of the same team.There is no flaming about other people's choice's.You can only choose five Ninjutus per character as you start off.They can only be D or C rank jutsu.The rank/number will increase with level.You can have the same jutsu.When you level up,you can choose out of more higher ranked ninja.(i will make up those gruops later.)

Group1 PreTimeSkip (Good) characters.
*Uzumaki Naruto
Haruno sakura
Hinata Hyuga
Tenten
Inuzuka Kiba
Akimichi Choji
Nara Shikamaru
Yamanka Ino
Aburame Shino
Hyuga Neji
*

Group2 PreTimeSkip (Bad) Characters
*Uchiha Sasuke
Kabuto
Kimmimaro
Sakon
Tayuya
Jirobo
Kimaro(spider-guy..i forget his name.)
Gaara
Temari
Kankuro*

You can also use OC's.Just specify their jutsu and their group number.
Here is an example


> I choose Uzumaki Naruto.
> 
> He gets:
> Regular bunshin no jutsu
> ...


----------

